
Juju (black magic) in the age of social media - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2016/10/07/juju-in-the-age-of-social-media/
======
carolina_33
The average IQ in sub-Saharan Africa is 80.

Studies critical of the 80 IQ findings have found the average my be closer to
70, maybe as low as the mid sixties.

[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.intell.2009.09.009](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.intell.2009.09.009)

